# Driving ground rods



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I doubt a hammer drill will help if you worked that hard. Cut it off and try another. You may be hitting the footers or perhaps some large rock.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

manannini said:


> I'm sure someone out there has driven these 8' ground rods in by sledge before. My situation is that the 1st rod went in no problem. The 2nd rod, however, went down about 3' then COMPLETELY stopped. I must have banged on this thing for 1.5 hours. It's not going anywhere. I was thinking about renting a rotary hammer but I wanted to make sure that this would drive that rod thru the stone or concrete whatever it is down there. Don't want to rent it if I know that it won't do the job. Any info would be helpful. I'm done for today. My arms are ready to fall off!


We can't answer that without knowing what you hit. Did you try a different location?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Sledge hammer hits harder than any rotohammer (depending on operator), You can use a jackhammer bosch brute or similar

I have a $140 jackhammer off amazon for this, works great


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We can't answer that without knowing what you hit. Did you try a different location?


 
I tried pulling the ground rod out to try another location but that F'r is IN there! I guess I may cut it off and try another rod in another spot.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

manannini said:


> I tried pulling the ground rod out to try another location but that F'r is IN there! I guess I may cut it off and try another rod in another spot.


I use a tpost puller to remove ground rods.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I use a rotohammer at first to avoid the constant pounding. If that doesn't go smooth I pull out the post driver and the last foot or two get either more rotohammer or the sledge.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the T76 with the ground rod driver, and there are certainly times where it just won't go through a rock. The sledge hammer is sometimes used to make it go through the rest of the way, but it's usually pulled out or cut off and moved a bit away.

The point is, if you can't get it with a sledge, the rotary/demo/jack hammer isn't going to push it through either.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I have all my busted sledge heads welded to a 3' piece of 3/4" rigid, which threads onto another 3' piece of 3/4" rigid

i also just tape a piece of 1/2" emt on a g-rod, and use a rotary at times

i'm also big on 250.53(G) w/ service laterals, were i'll hold it straight up and yell _"rock bottom",_ hold it @45 and yell _"rock bottom"_ , then throw it in the ditch

~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Always bring extra ground rods. :bangin:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Always bring extra ground rods. :bangin:


Or a saw


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ground rods are useless. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Ground rods are useless. :whistling2:


And here I expected you to saw a roto split would be faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And here I expected you to saw a roto split would be faster. :thumbsup:


Well, they are. :yes:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Cut them in half and save half the time. Lol


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

manannini said:


> I'm sure someone out there has driven these 8' ground rods in by sledge before. My situation is that the 1st rod went in no problem. The 2nd rod, however, went down about 3' then COMPLETELY stopped. I must have banged on this thing for 1.5 hours. It's not going anywhere. I was thinking about renting a rotary hammer but I wanted to make sure that this would drive that rod thru the stone or concrete whatever it is down there. Don't want to rent it if I know that it won't do the job. Any info would be helpful. I'm done for today. My arms are ready to fall off!


It really shouldn't be that hard to drive it through that natural gas line!!:no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Ground rods are useless. :whistling2:


Herbie Ufer came to that conclusion 70 yrs ago.....

~CS~


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I can usually push them about half the way in. :laughing: Otherwise it's a mix of a BFH and ground rod driver.


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hilti with ground rod driver. Make sure it has the side arm with it. Set the ladder up beside it, climb up and stand on the hilti. It ll go.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe you are driveing that rod, into an 8 in gas main.
Check before you dig, or drive in this case.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Use the bucket on the tractor you dug the trench with


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

Theriot said:


> Use the bucket on the tractor you dug the trench with


Thats some faithful helper


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tough to stand in a back hoe bucket and swing a hammer


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The last two were also. RIP they were good guys. Lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

swissmiss177 said:


> Hilti with ground rod driver. Make sure it has the side arm with it. Set the ladder up beside it, climb up and stand on the hilti. It ll go.



With the right Hilti tools, you can drive a 20' rod standing on the ground.


----------



## manannini (Mar 11, 2012)

Lep said:


> Maybe you are driveing that rod, into an 8 in gas main.
> Check before you dig, or drive in this case.


Already checked. No utilities on this side of the house at all. I'm about 6" away from the house so I'm guessing it's the footer.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I always hate driving those things fraid so that will hit something.
out here a year ago gas main around 2 ft. Dia. Blow up
Burnt down bunch of houses.old pipe failed.
Was the big nightmare, I think those underground services take a while to get to check 
underground utilities.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a fence post pounder. If it gets stuck, try to pull it out and start over in a different spot or cut it off and install a new one somewhere else.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

chicken steve said:


> I have all my busted sledge heads welded to a 3' piece of 3/4" rigid, which threads onto another 3' piece of 3/4" rigid
> 
> i also just tape a piece of 1/2" emt on a g-rod, and use a rotary at times
> 
> ...


what the hell?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Theriot said:


> Use the bucket on the tractor you dug the trench with


 
Great Pic!


I would just use the bucket to drive the rod...always works like a charm!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I finally got around to making a video today driving rods with the Hilti TE905 and the ground rod driving kit.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I finally got around to making a video today driving rods with the Hilti TE905 and the ground rod driving kit.


dont care how much that tool costs, its worth it :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I finally got around to making a video today driving rods with the Hilti TE905 and the ground rod driving kit.


The blue shirt definitely matches the guy in your avatar.


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

"Don't git no easier n that" :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I finally got around to making a video today driving rods with the Hilti TE905 and the ground rod driving kit.


Come up here to the Northeast, our rocks will slow or stop that bad boy no problem.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Come up here to the Northeast, our rocks will slow or stop that bad boy no problem.



Nope. I've driven rods with it that hit a rock and it just bends the rod out of the way. I've had the end of the rod come back up 3 feet away.

Of course, since you've never used one, that makes you an expert.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Nope. I've driven rods with it that hit a rock and it just bends the rod out of the way. I've had the end of the rod come back up 3 feet away.
> 
> Of course, since you've never used one, that makes you an expert.


I have used electric demo hammers. :laughing:

No I have not used yours.

I stick with my statement that around here that would often be stopped.

Of course you must be an expert on soil conditions here in the Northeast so I guess I am wrong. :laughing:


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've used big ass hammer drills here in northeast for grounding towers and driving ground rods also but here in the northeast when you hit rocks the hammer drill is not gonna work. You might as well try your forehead! Pull the rod and start over is the only way around here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I have used electric demo hammers. :laughing:
> 
> No I have not used yours.
> 
> ...


Well, I seriously doubt rocks in your end of the country are any different that the rocks here. So I stick by my statement that it WILL be driven.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll bet they are! Here we have granite and sometimes that granite boulder under the ground is called ledge and it can be a mile long and 1000' deep. You guys have what we call bones. Little rocks about maybe the size of a pumpkin and really just hard dirt! 
( really, have have huge, hard rocks)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Anybody that drove one 6" from the foundation, got exactly what they asked for.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Well, I seriously doubt rocks in your end of the country are any different that the rocks here. So I stick by my statement that it WILL be driven.


I bow to your vast knowledge. :laughing::laughing:

Obviously I have no idea and neither do the other residents of this area.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Anybody that drove one 6" from the foundation, got exactly what they asked for.


Thats another problem here is many times the foundation is built out of granite ( not a new foundation) and back in the 1700-1900 they would back fill with huge pieces of leftover granite blocks not sand and nice easy to dig backfill. Sucks really but here we drive as much as we can by slamming to rod in the hole as far as we can then either hammerdrill, sledge hammer, or post driver. Lots of very old foundations here. Talking granite blocks 6' long by 3' wide and 3' deep used as foundation blocks. Not trying to sound impossible but sometimes it really can be. Thats when we get dynamite


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TimChaput69 said:


> Thats another problem here is many times the foundation is built out of granite ( not a new foundation) and back in the 1700-1900 they would back fill with huge pieces of leftover granite blocks not sand and nice easy to dig backfill. Sucks really but here we drive as much as we can by slamming to rod in the hole as far as we can then either hammerdrill, sledge hammer, or post driver. Lots of very old foundations here. Talking granite blocks 6' long by 3' wide and 3' deep used as foundation blocks. Not trying to sound impossible but sometimes it really can be. Thats when we get dynamite


True story when my grandfather when my grandfather first acquired his land he blasted his own spring house with dynamite that he bought from ace hardware. Now thats the good ol days


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Ace is your friendly C4 place


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> True story when my grandfather when my grandfather first acquired his land he blasted his own spring house with dynamite that he bought from ace hardware. Now thats the good ol days


Those were the days!! To the hardware store for some dynamite, then head on over to the general store for some moonshine and cocaine!! The old days must've been crazy! No wonder my grandfather missed them so much


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have used electric demo hammers. :laughing:
> 
> No I have not used yours.
> 
> ...


The very first thing I thought when I saw that video was "There is no way that would work here." :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> True story when my grandfather when my grandfather


You typed a stutter, awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Well, I seriously doubt rocks in your end of the country are any different that the rocks here. So I stick by my statement that it WILL be driven.


So, ........ how many ground rods have you driven in my area? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The very first thing I thought when I saw that video was "There is no way that would work here." :laughing:


Ken says it will so it must be true.

I must have been doing it wrong.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Ken says it will so it must be true.
> 
> I must have been doing it wrong.


If Ken says it, it's true. If you don't do it Kens way, you're wrong. If you question Ken, you're an idiot. If you don't use the materials Ken uses you're a hack. If it happens in Kens world, it's the way it is everywhere. This should be changed from a forum to a place where we can just read the gospel of Ken and not make any silly comments about our own experience.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> If Ken says it, it's true. If you don't do it Kens way, you're wrong. If you question Ken, you're an idiot. If you don't use the materials Ken uses you're a hack. If it happens in Kens world, it's the way it is everywhere. This should be changed from a forum to a place where we can just read the gospel of Ken and not make any silly comments about our own experience.



He must be a hack. He uses Carlon blue boxes and UF.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

All Hail Ken !!



:laughing:


----------

